# Fence in 1st drop at Reynolds Landing



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Might be more informative if you told us what river?


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

By Reynolds Landing do you mean the drops above Liegh Gulch on the SP in Littleton? So that is one that kicks you hard to the right...wish they would redo the middle drop to improve play...looks so much different/better at these levels...look for many tuber near death experiences if it is ever sunny this weekend...


----------



## Blackshire (Feb 16, 2010)

The ranger's were going to try and put some signage up. Water is too high for fire dept or urban drainage to pull that fence out right now.


----------



## David Mellblom (Apr 4, 2013)

*We were able to get it*

This wire came of much easier than originally anticipated. Thanks for letting us know. 

David Mellblom
Resource Coordinator 
South Suburban Parks and Recreation


----------

